# 2016 Ram 1500 Crewcab - New Build (Hertz, Rockford Fosgate, Jl Audio, Alpine)



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I've been lurking here for weeks planning out my build. The information here has been very helpful for selecting components. Since I now have everything, I figured I'd share the build out with the board. 

To say I'm excited would be an understatement. I've had numerous "systems" in the past, but this is my first full build out in a few years. This may be my last also, so I want to do it right. I love the truck and plan to keep it for the foreseeable future. Now I want the stereo to give me goose bumps whenever I drive it. Hopefully I've selected the right assortment of components to accomplish that task. 

Factory 8.4 Uconnect without Alpine ﻿
JL Audio Fix 82 (OEM Integration)
JL Audio Twk D8 (DSP)
Hertz MLK 165.3 Mille Legend's (Front Components)
Hertz MPX 165.3 Mille PRO's (Rear Coaxial)
Alpine R-Series R-W12D4 (Subwoofer)﻿
Rockford Fosgate Power T400X4ad (Front and Rear Speakers)
Rockford Fosgate Power T750/1bd (Subwoofer)﻿
Fox Acousics Single 12 (Vented) Enclosure﻿

I purchased a bulk pack of Dynamat, Stinger FAST Rings, a JL Audio FiX-LSA-4 (in case it's needed), a Rockford 1/0 amp kit, 6x9 to 6.5 brackets, and will be using mostly EFX interconnects. 

The amps, Mille crossovers, Fix 82 and Twk D8 will be mounted on a rack behind the rear seat. I'm modifying the rear seat to fold forward. I'll probably display the ditribution/fuse block also. 

Again, since I'm getting older, who knows if I'll do this again. I just hope it delivers. I've coveted the Mille Legends for years, so my expectations are through the roof. If the passive setup isn't what I need it to be, I'll purchase the T/4002 and go active. I'd rather not have to go active though. 

Thoughts? ?


----------



## TaylorMade (Feb 11, 2017)

It’s sounds like you are going to power each set of speakers off single channels of your T400X4, so each door would be powered by one channel. If you are dead set on using passive crossovers (which I see nothing wrong with) than you should at least bi-amp your 3-way sets in the front. And it’s my opinion you should throw a ton of power at them. Passive crossovers are inefficient and you lose considerable power using them. 

You can always “temporarily” install things and see how you like it. Speakers and everything but the amps and crossovers will remain so you won’t be ripping the entire build apart or anything) I can almost guarantee the biggest gain you are going to get is by either going active, or increasing channels/power from your amps. Either way you’ll need another amp (T400X4 or whatever) or a different 6/8 channel amp to properly bi-amp and send sufficient power to those Milles.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

TaylorMade said:


> It’s sounds like you are going to power each set of speakers off single channels of your T400X4, so each door would be powered by one channel. If you are dead set on using passive crossovers (which I see nothing wrong with) than you should at least bi-amp your 3-way sets in the front. And it’s my opinion you should throw a ton of power at them....



Thanks for the reply and recommendation. I have the Mille Legend MLK 165.3. It's not the three way...just the woofer and tweeter (I only wish I owned the 1650.3!). 

That being the case, do you still feel as strongly that an active crossover is needed? I agree 100% that active would be needed with the 1650.3...or at least strongly desired. 

I don't mind bi-amping and running the front stage on its own amp, but would not want to incur the added expense unless it was absolutely necessary. You make an excellent point that using a four channel for the front stage would be best (one channel per woofer and tweeter). I'd buy and use the T400/2 on the rear doors. 

With the current setup, I'd run one channel of the T400/4 to each "door". The amp bench tested at about 120 watts per channel at 4 ohms. The 165.5 set has an RMS rating of 150 watts. I'm close, but I know the Mille's like power, so they'd be fine with more. 

I believe I'm okay using the FiX 82 and TwK D8 either passive or active. The TwK has an optical input from the FiX and up to 8 analog outputs. Adding the second 2-channel for an active setup wouldn't cause any DSP related issues...that I can see. 

Even though the truck is a daily driver, I'm trying to out-do anything I've had in the past, and I desire for it to sound very impressive when complete. That being said, I have no plans of competing in any SQ or SPL competitions...this is purely for my daily enjoyment. 

Thanks again for the feedback. What are your thoughts, taking the above update into account?

Edit to add: If I was to bi-amp the front and rear doors, what combo of amps would you recommend, assuming that the existing 400/4 would be one of the two amps? They're all basically the same price, so it just comes down to which amp (number of channels) would be best. 

I only assume it would make sense to put the 4 channel on the front and the 2 channel on the rear doors. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Are you mounting the amps on the back wall and running all new wire to each speaker position? When I was running passives the installer put them on the back wall and ran everything back there. It made it much easier to troubleshoot things and eventually switch to an active system. 

I'd also recommend leaving yourself a foot or two of slack on the cables so you can move things around after a month or so if you decide to change a few things. That way you're not having to run new wires because you decided to change up how your amps are configured. You can always clean it up later once you're happy with everything.


----------



## atom13 (Dec 8, 2018)

I also have 16 Ram cc and a set of mlk2 waiting for install. I couldn’t get the UConnect to send signal even with 47ohm resisters as others have used with success. I have heard that it only checks load during startup. I have the components to put a 8 ohm load with a timer. I just haven’t found the time to play with it. Please update with progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

atom13 said:


> I also have 16 Ram cc and a set of mlk2 waiting for install. I couldn’t get the UConnect to send signal even with 47ohm resisters as others have used with success. I have heard that it only checks load during startup. I have the components to put a 8 ohm load with a timer. I just haven’t found the time to play with it. Please update with progress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you use 100ohm resistors across the speaker lines, you will be golden. I have done it several times. 

Always in for a RAM build.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

atom13 said:


> I also have 16 Ram cc and a set of mlk2 waiting for install. I couldn’t get the UConnect to send signal even with 47ohm resisters as others have used with success. I have heard that it only checks load during startup. I have the components to put a 8 ohm load with a timer. I just haven’t found the time to play with it. Please update with progress.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. I talked to JL, and they said it's almost impossible to know if a specific Chrysler HU has load sensing prior to testing. That's why I went ahead and purchased the JL Fix-LSA-4...I'll have it if I need it. I'm not sure if the LSA-4 can be used "stand alone" without one of the FiX OEM Integration DSP's or not. If so, it may be what you need. As stated above, going with the larger resistor will most likely accomplish the same thing. 

Good luck!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

TomT said:


> Are you mounting the amps on the back wall and running all new wire to each speaker position? When I was running passives the installer put them on the back wall and ran everything back there. It made it much easier to troubleshoot things and eventually switch to an active system.
> 
> I'd also recommend leaving yourself a foot or two of slack on the cables so you can move things around after a month or so if you decide to change a few things. That way you're not having to run new wires because you decided to change up how your amps are configured. You can always clean it up later once you're happy with everything.


Everything is being mounted on a rack behind the rear seat. Easy access and will allow me to show the magic "behind the curtain". I'll definitely leave some slack for future additions. 

Also, yes, I'm running wires straight from the amps to the crossover and new wires to each individual speaker. All "extra" wire will be hidden behind the amp rack so leaving slack is no problem. Great recommendation! 

Thanks!


----------



## atom13 (Dec 8, 2018)

adrianp89 said:


> If you use 100ohm resistors across the speaker lines, you will be golden. I have done it several times.
> 
> 
> 
> Always in for a RAM build.




Thanks, I’m limited on time due to kids. I didn’t want to waste time trying to find the perfect resistor for my radio so I figured 8 ohms should definitely work. But with such a low resistance I can’t keep it connected constantly. So I figured I’ll add a timer and micro relays. My only concern is introducing noise to the signal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

So...for those of you experienced with the Hertz Legends (2 channel, not 3 channel), will the 400/4 wired passively suffice? I guess the only way to really know is to wire everything up and try it out...LOL.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

What do you think guys? Anyone with experience with this component set? Looking for feedback on running them passive using the front channels of the T400/4. In for a dime, in for a dollar. If I need to purchase the 2 channel I will. I'll need professional help to tune an active set up though.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Bump


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I used a set of older Millie's in my 2011 Ram and man they loved power I had 300 wrms available just for the woofers. I ran mine active as well so my suggestion is to do that if you want that eye opening holy crap moment. 
Now staying with the passives I would absolutely make sure you have extra power on tap so when you tune you won't be wanting more. I'm a big believer that more is always better lol.


----------



## TaylorMade (Feb 11, 2017)

I absolutely promise that you will not be disappointed with giving yourself extra power, side from the extra work of putting an extra amp in. I would put as much power as you can afford/fit in your car. Do it right the first time and you shouldnt have to pull crap back out and it should put a smile on your face every time you get in your car. 
From experience, I nickel-dick equipment and/or labor/effort on install and I regret it until I fix it, which half the time I don’t even do. So you spend all this money on nice equipment and are not as happy with the results as you’d like to be. 
Also, if you are going to run the passive crossovers with your JL DSP, they will help you from making a lot of mistakes on your first time tuning an active system. They will allow for some error in your tune/power settings. JL has different levels of tuning with their “TUN” software, starting with a quick basic setup tune that takes less than 10 minutes, all the way up to advanced/expert which would require more experience and know-how.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

TaylorMade said:


> I absolutely promise that you will not be disappointed with giving yourself extra power, side from the extra work of putting an extra amp in. I would put as much power as you can afford/fit in your car. Do it right the first time and you shouldnt have to pull crap back out and it should put a smile on your face every time you get in your car.
> From experience, I nickel-dick equipment and/or labor/effort on install and I regret it until I fix it, which half the time I don’t even do. So you spend all this money on nice equipment and are not as happy with the results as you’d like to be.
> Also, if you are going to run the passive crossovers with your JL DSP, they will help you from making a lot of mistakes on your first time tuning an active system. They will allow for some error in your tune/power settings. JL has different levels of tuning with their “TUN” software, starting with a quick basic setup tune that takes less than 10 minutes, all the way up to advanced/expert which would require more experience and know-how.


Thanks guys! Looks like I'll try to go active, as suggested. That being the case, assuming I keep the T/400/4, should I purchase the 2 channel T/400/2, or another 4 channel? 

I "assume" I'll run the two channel amp to the front woofers (more power to the woofers), two channels from the 4 channel to the the front tweeters, and the othe 2
Channels from the 4 channel to the rear coaxial PRO's? 

Thanks again!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Done. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pics and details coming shortly 

Again...OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

It's difficult to describe the quality of the sound from the Mille Legends...just simply amazing! 

The TwK D8 is the nicest DSP I've ever owned. In previous vehicles, I've had three top of the line Audio Control DSP's. They were all analog, and of course the TwK is digital. Whole different ball game when it comes to ease of tuning. 

As you can see, I did the rear seat modification. Just FYI, the mod works perfectly with 5/8th inch spacers and cutting 1/2 an inch from the four hooks. It functions as if it came this way from the factory.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

More pics of install...the LED is nice as long as it's not aimed directly in the cabin. I aimed it down in a pcoket.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

More pics...


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I couldn't be happier. I've owned nice systems in the past, but none of them measured up to the Legends. I used Alpine Type X in the previous build, with PDX amps. They weren't close to the Hertz, IMO. I love driving again...and with every some available at the top of my finger, I'll be looking for any excuse to drive somewhere. 

Also...these Rockford amps are wonderful. They do their jobs without any issues. Very clean and powerful.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice clean simple build you have there. Nothing crazy and very good equipment using stock locations. I’m a big fan of those JL DSP’s also. I love builds like this because they show that anyone can do them with some basic skills and tools. 

Nice job!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> Nice clean simple build you have there. Nothing crazy and very good equipment using stock locations. I’m a big fan of those JL DSP’s also. I love builds like this because they show that anyone can do them with some basic skills and tools.
> 
> Nice job!


Yup, I'm kinda a sucker for simple builds too. The big complicated builds with fiberglass everywhere are nice but for most on here big complicated builds are considered "unobtanium" whether it be skills, price, or just not wanting to be obvious there's audio in there. I fall into all 3 categories. I'm honestly WAY more impressed by a more simple build sounding good than I am a complicated no holds barred build sounding great. Take that comment for what it is and don't look too deep into itI love how the OP's truck looks like nothing ever happened in the way of audio from the outside looking in. Good job and glad it exceeded your expectations:thumbsup:


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks guys! Yes, it looks almost entirely stock. Looks and sound are two different things though. It sounds amazing, at least to my somewhat untrained ears. One of the first songs played was a live recording of Hotel California...damn near brought a tear to my eyes. Just marvelous! It was like hearing the song for the first time. 

Now I'm wondering how I would do in an amature SQ competition...??

One more pic...floor board dynamat


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Saltyone....Did you notice if you needed to use the LSA or you just thru it in there since you had it? Also, have you looked at NetAudioWF and their Ram harnesses and enclosures?


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Black Rain said:


> Saltyone....Did you notice if you needed to use the LSA or you just thru it in there since you had it? Also, have you looked at NetAudioWF and their Ram harnesses and enclosures?


The LSA did not show enough of a load, so we used resistors. I had to have something though due to the HU not playing without it. We tried without first with no success. 

I haven't seen that harness. I used an Axxess AX-DSP-CH5 harness to send the signal to the FiX 82. I think I paid $30 for the harness from OnlineCarStereo.com. It served it's purpose without issue. Because this harness is designed to match the Axxess DSP to this HU, it plugged right in.

Edit...I just looked up the harness you mentioned. It costs $175. Is there a reason to use this harness over other options, given the price difference between it and something like the one I used?


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

From my understanding after talking one of the people at NetAudio, it seems that one has wiring for speakers. 

From my conversation, _"Amp signal is just the signal for a processor. Amp ready has the speakers wires for coming from the amp, as well. So it has another 8 wires to go from the amp's output back through the factory wires behind the radio. They're good for around 75w or so. Good 16ga copper wires."_

So if you are not planning on running New wiring and using the OEM wiring, the Amp ready will give you speaker wire to feed to the amp and back to the harness. Making things easier for the installer.


----------



## WilliamS (Oct 1, 2016)

You have the non alpine correct? Why use the Fix-82 on top of the Tweak? My last ram 1500 and current are both non alpine and I went straight from speaker level to amp or dsp without any issues? Im not saying its bad or wrong but seems like more than necessary gear?


----------



## atom13 (Dec 8, 2018)

Black Rain said:


> Saltyone....Did you notice if you needed to use the LSA or you just thru it in there since you had it? Also, have you looked at NetAudioWF and their Ram harnesses and enclosures?




What ohm resistor?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

atom13 said:


> What ohm resistor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure, it doesn't mention it on their site. If you FB IM them, I'm sure they will be more than happy to pass on that info.

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## atom13 (Dec 8, 2018)

Black Rain said:


> Not sure, it doesn't mention it on their site. If you FB IM them, I'm sure they will be more than happy to pass on that info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk




I'm who? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

atom13 said:


> I'm who?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Message NetAudio on FB....

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## thornygravy (May 28, 2016)

I dig it! Great job.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

WilliamS said:


> You have the non alpine correct? Why use the Fix-82 on top of the Tweak? My last ram 1500 and current are both non alpine and I went straight from speaker level to amp or dsp without any issues? Im not saying its bad or wrong but seems like more than necessary gear?


I'm intrigued by this. Everything else I've read and local installers all recommend going OEM HU to Fix 82 or 86 before sending the signal to the TwK. This is the first I've heard of someone going directly to the TwK with a factory HU. Interesting.

That being said, there may be something wrong with either my FiX or TwK. When I first turn the system on, it's PERFECT. No noise whatsoever. Just perfect silence, at all volumes, until I send a signal from Bluetooth or some other source. I've tested the absence of any noise with the engine running and off. I've paused the signal and turned the volume up all the way on the DRC-200 and there is absolutely zero background or electrical noise. THEN...after about 15 minutes, a faint electrical sounding "hiss" starts. It's a constant hiss and increases in volume as I turn up the DRC-200 or turn up the gains on my front stage amp. The subwoofer signal is clean with no noise at any volume. Signal is ran from the HU to the FiX then optically to the TwK. Analog signal is then fed to the amps. The DRC-200 controls the gain of the TwK. 

It's important to note that the hiss (sounds like electrical feedback) is not present for approximately 15 minutes, then just magically appears. 

I'm leaning towards something being wrong with either the FiX or TwK. It's almost like something internal warms up, and causes the feedback. I can turn the truck off and come back after an hour or so and the noise is gone, but comes back like clockwork after about 15 minutes. This further leads me to believe that whatever is causing the noise cools down and doesn't cause issues until it heats back up.

I've read numerous threads about noise with the FiX or TwK, but no one else seems to report that the noise only starts after a few minutes of playing the system. My installer is at a loss. He's installed these items countless times and states that he hasn't seen another example of the signal being all but perfect like mine and only developing an issue after a few minutes of use. 

Thoughts???


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

This place made the only module that i needed that truly works. You should just grab this and go straight to dsp. Except choose the L4 option

https://lljcustoms.com/store?olsPage=products/2013-2018-dodge-ram-t-harness


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

ToNasty said:


> This place made the only module that i needed that truly works. You should just grab this and go straight to dsp. Except choose the L4 option
> 
> https://lljcustoms.com/store?olsPage=products/2013-2018-dodge-ram-t-harness


L4 option? What about the fact that I have the TwK D8 that only accepts a digital signal?


----------



## ToNasty (Jan 23, 2013)

saltyone said:


> ToNasty said:
> 
> 
> > This place made the only module that i needed that truly works. You should just grab this and go straight to dsp. Except choose the L4 option
> ...


I didn't know it was only a digital input. Once again jl complicates things ?

I suppose you could get an analog to optical adapter. They're cheap


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Well...it took me a while to circle back to addressing the “hiss”. It’s gone now and the system sounds absolutely amazing...no noise whatsoever. Perfect. The “fix” was removing the custom resistors and going with the FiX LSA-4. Everything back together and it’s now pristine. Hope this thread has helped someone upgrade their own system. Thanks for all the feedback!!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Ok...everything if great and I am extremely pleased so far...but, I’m seriously thinking about going active. The TwK can handle DSP duties fine, I just have to decide which woofers to buy and where to mount them. 

This is a little above my pay grade, so recommendations are welcome. I’m thinking about using the Hertz ML 1800.3 7” separates. 

https://www.crutchfield.com/S-CLGDL...MIua7qmd-N4wIVBNvACh2IwgFMEAQYASABEgJ5uPD_BwE

As a reminder, I currently have the Hertz ML 165.3 components running passive on about 400 watts from a Rockford T400X4ad four channel. I’m thinking I would pick up the two channel for the mid bass speakers. 

Where to put them??? Custom made kick panels I would assume. I may could do something custom in the doors, and mount them near the mid range woofers, but staging would be easier with them directed up from kick panels...right? 

Or...should I do something different? Maybe buy the 4” woofers and go traditional three way active? This would allow me to use the sail panels and move both the tweets and the fours up and have better imaging from both. 

Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Update...absolutely LOVING the system. It’s probably the nicest material possession I’ve ever owned. That being said...I’m upgrading...going full active.

I just ordered another Rockford T400X4ad

I’m using this mid...Hertz Mille Legend 700.3

https://www.hertzaudiovideo.com/car-audio-midrange-mille-legend-ml700_3/

This midrange matches my component set perfectly.

It will look something like the below:

Rockford Fosgate T400X4ad
Channel 1/2 - Tweets (Hertz ML 28.3)
Channel 3/4 - Midranges (Hertz ML700.3)

Rockford Fosgate T400X4ad
Channel 1/2 - Midbass (Hertz ML 165.3)
Channel 3/4 - Rear Fill (Hertz MPX 165.3 PRO)

Rockford Fosgate T750X1bd
Channel 1 - Sub (Alpine R-Series 12”)

JL Audio FiX 82 (Summing)
JL Audio TwK D8 (DSP)

I’ll set one or two of the presets on the TwK that delete the rear-fill for when it isn’t needed. 

The 3” mids will go in the stock dash locations where the tweets are currently mounted. The tweets will be moved to the sail panels and the 6.5” woofers will remain in the doors. 

The new four-channel will be added to the new and improved amp rack. The system will again be professionally tuned. Each channel will have a little over 100 watts, which should be more than enough power to reach the speakers’ potential. 

Thoughts? Is there something that I haven’t thought of?


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Playing around with a system diagram. I think I'll add wiring and fuses. This is just a start...

Edit: Updated the diagram. I found a misspelled word and tweaked the format a little. I'm working on the wiring diagram with fuse blocks now.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I wonder how well constant power works on those RF AD amps you have. I have a RF Power 1500 with that tech and it seems to really make a difference.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

JCsAudio said:


> I wonder how well constant power works on those RF AD amps you have. I have a RF Power 1500 with that tech and it seems to really make a difference.


They're the "little amps that could". I've had numerous amps over years on at least a dozen systems. The original RF Punch, JL RD and XD, Alpine PDX, Memphis Belle, and so on. These RF amps do not disappoint. I love the power available compared to my Memphis (very clean but not really "strong"), and I believe they sound better than my Alpine PDX's (class D sounded a little "muddy" on my Type X components ran passively). They perform at least as well as my JL XD's, which themselves never let me down. 

So far, so good. I'm very happy with the choice to use these amps. I'm having some additional tuning done on the truck next week. If there are any limitations to the amps, I'll find out then.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

saltyone said:


> They're the "little amps that could". I've had numerous amps over years on at least a dozen systems. The original RF Punch, JL RD and XD, Alpine PDX, Memphis Belle, and so on. These RF amps do not disappoint. I love the power available compared to my Memphis (very clean but not really "strong"), and I believe they sound better than my Alpine PDX's (class D sounded a little "muddy" on my Type X components ran passively). They perform at least as well as my JL XD's, which themselves never let me down.
> 
> So far, so good. I'm very happy with the choice to use these amps. I'm having some additional tuning done on the truck next week. If there are any limitations to the amps, I'll find out then.


Good to hear that. My RF Power t600 is a beast and did well in my amp shootout but it doesn’t have CP. I love my RF1500 bd, probably hang onto that amp forever. I’m thinking I might do another GB12 for a dual ported setup just for fun next year or go with something more SPL with a high tune for the fun of it. 

Tuning is so important. Just last night I finally had a moment where I was able to make some tuning adjustments with the TwK88 in my F150 because things sounded off. Did some measurements with REW and sure enough things were off so I made the necessary adjustments. I still need to make some more tweaks but what I did really changed things for the better. The bass is so much more rich and full now.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Thought I’d add a picture or two of my baby...


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm as nervous as a $10 hooker with turrets sitting on the front row of a southern baptist church on Easter Sunday. I just dropped my baby off for professional tuning. The guy doing it is the best in north Louisiana, but it's not his truck, and no one baby's it like I do. I am excited to hear what she's capable of though. I absolutely love it as is, but it's obvious that I'm not hearing it at it's full potential.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That is going to be awesome! Can't wait to read your impressions after having her tuned.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

chithead said:


> That is going to be awesome! Can't wait to read your impressions after having her tuned.


Should have it back tomorrow. I’ve downloaded the MECA SQL playlist for testing afterwards. I like how they provide descriptions of how the music and effects should sound. I’ll update tomorrow evening.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Plan is to spend most of this afternoon at the shop learning to properly tune. I can’t stand not being able to do something myself. I’ve watched every video online that I could find, now I just need to purchase some measuring equipment. 

I’m hopeful that there’s a good turn out at the MECA event in Florence, MS on 08/10 to allow ample brain-picking opportunity. The MECA schedule says 08/04, but the event flyer says 08/10.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Update: MECA event in Florence, MS is this Sunday, 08/04. MECA schedule is correct and the event flyer is not. Per the organizer, there are numerous people expected in the SQ Street category. Should be fun...hopefully the first of many to come!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

chithead said:


> That is going to be awesome! Can't wait to read your impressions after having her tuned.


My guy tuned over the last two days. He found little issues here and there and addressed them. Today was mostly spent fine tuning. Being a two way front stage, the higher midrange was the biggest challenge. Finding the proper slopes without creating a valley elsewhere. At about 6:30 this evening, he finished up. 

HOLY FREAKING CRAP

I thought it sounded really good prior to the tune. I had no clue...not even close. I only thought I knew what a car stereo was supposed to sound like. I wasn’t even close. 

The music is dynamic, detailed, layered, broad, colorful, I don’t have the words to describe what I’m trying to say,...but those of you who have listened to a nice properly tuned system know what I’m trying to communicate. You also know how I feel right now. I’m 45 years old and I can’t believe I’ve waited so long to experience something like this. 

It’s like I’ve been listening to music in 1D and now it’s in 10D. Listening to a Nora Jones song, I was damn near brought to tears. Imagine being able to see in only black and white and all of a sudden seeing colors for the first time. That’s what this feels like for me. 

Car audio is crack and I’m now a full blown junkie. I have thousands of songs in my library and I want to listen to them all...it’s like hearing the music for the first time. 

This is absolutely amazing. It’s like magic...you can’t tell where any of the speakers are. The bass is somehow coming from the front...and sounds so sweet. I’ve read countless times on here how the vocals are supposed to be centered, how the instruments are supposed to be arranged on the stage. How the the stage is supposed to float in the air above the dash...I had no clue. Again...it’s like freaking magic. 

I’m going back out to the truck now.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m looking forward to receiving feedback from the judge this Sunday. The tune is the single best investment I’ve made to date since completing the initial install. Worth every penny. Hell, I’d happily pay double for the outcome. It’s some kind of black magic..must be...lol!


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

I read the first post and skipped to the end just to make sure you're running active. Passive crossovers don't work well for a 3 way unless you have speakers in the most ideal location. Being able to choose your crossover points and slopes is crucial to correcting less than ideal install locations. Glad you love your system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Just completed my first competition. Took 1st in SQL-Street and Best of Show - Sound Quality! Scored 85.25. 

Yay me!

Somehow they mixed up the trophies and gave out some from the July event. They're supposed to be sending a new one with the correct 08/04/19 date...lol. There was a thunder storm rolling in and everyone was trying to get on the road.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

saltyone said:


> Just completed my first competition. Took 1st in SQL-Street and Best of Show - Sound Quality! Scored 85.25.
> 
> Yay me!


Awesome! So glade this turned out great for you. Congratulations and also wish I was close because now I want to hear that truck.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

saltyone said:


> Should have it back tomorrow. I’ve downloaded the MECA SQL playlist for testing afterwards. I like how they provide descriptions of how the music and effects should sound. I’ll update tomorrow evening.


Hey saltyone, where did you download that playlist from? 

Thanks


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

JCsAudio said:


> saltyone said:
> 
> 
> > Should have it back tomorrow. I’ve downloaded the MECA SQL playlist for testing afterwards. I like how they provide descriptions of how the music and effects should sound. I’ll update tomorrow evening.
> ...


Another competitor loaned me his CD and I burned it to a flash drive. The one I downloaded was the "extra" songs. There's a playlist on iTunes that has the extras. I'll try to find the name of the playlist...I believe it was "MECA SQL". 

Everyone was was really nice. I very much enjoyed spending the day talking to lots of folks that are passionate about car audio. The competition was ran really well, very professional, but laid back at the same time. 

The SQL and Install competitions were fun and eye opening. I learned a lot. There were some really nice SQL cars and I’m humbled to have won my class and overall.


----------



## TitanCCBT3 (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

JCsAudio said:


> saltyone said:
> 
> 
> > Should have it back tomorrow. I’ve downloaded the MECA SQL playlist for testing afterwards. I like how they provide descriptions of how the music and effects should sound. I’ll update tomorrow evening.
> ...


The iTunes playlist are “MECA Bonus”, “MECA SQ Tracks”, and “MECA Demo”. They’re available in shared playlists. 

I had to rip the actual SQL judging tracks from a CD.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Use the amp pro pac harness gives optical out 


Leave the amp hooked up and the center channel playing with the audio line cut so it only plays BT phone calls and Navi voices ;-) no resistors needed


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Just occurred to me that I forgot to include a picture of the score sheet. Category was “Street”. I’m tearing my drivers side door down this weekend to find the illusive rattle. I want that faint rattle gone before the USACi show on the 24th. Since this was my first competition, I really have no basis of comparison, as it relates to the score. Having listened to some of the other vehicles, I feel good about the Ram’s overall SQ. The only way to know for sure is to keep showing it and listening to the judge’s feedback. At this point, I’m not touching the tune...I want more feedback first. He said my stage was very wide and “centered in the stage’s boundaries”. I still feel as if it’s a tiny amount left of center. Stage apparently “extends out past the mirrors”. Again, I need more feedback from judges before tweaking anything else. My lying ears will only get me in trouble at this point. ?

Edit to add: This was just a “1x” event, and I’m told that judging is more intense at 3x and 4x. I’ll be at a 3x in September and I’ll probably go to the 4x in Nashville. Also, let me know if posting the score sheet is considered inappropriate and I’ll delete it. I’m still learning the rules around here.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I've had a few folks inquire about the cost of tuning invested in the truck. I know this is a "DIY" community and most members here pride themselves on "doing it themselves". I respect the hell out of that. I also understand that it would take me years of studying and trial-and-error to come anywhere close to the skills that my professional tuner possesses. Prior to the tune, while breaking the speakers in, I did a lot of tuning myself...and thought it sounded halfway decent. LOL...I wasn't even close. All in, I have a little over a thousand dollars,...just in the tuning. It was worth every penny. I promise. 

I'm posting this, not to brag, but to give credit where credit is due...the professional. My guy has a lifetime invested in learning how to do it right, and trust me when I say he did it right. I have most of the components needed to do the three-way quasi active front stage, and I'm honestly scared to mess with anything. I'm telling you...please believe me...a two-way passive component set can be made to sound like heaven with the right tuning. In time, I'll master this skill, but in the meantime...I'd happily pay this amount again for the end result! 

Learn as much as you can and support your local professionals!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Seven months ago, I had never heard of MECA. Today I took home a 1st place finish in SQL (Street) at the Louisiana state finals. I finished the year with 55 points and attended 5 competitions in Louisiana and Mississippi (three 1st’s and two 2nd’s). Both runner-ups were to my new friend Tony Rodriguez...LOL. My first competition was in August. 

I’ve always enjoyed car audio...immensely. Building this new system and getting into the competition scene has been a BLAST! I’ve met so many great guys (and gals), listened to amazing cars, and made new friends for life. My only regret is I wish I’d started doing this years ago. It has made my passion even more enjoyable! 

I’ll be attending the world finals next month in KY and look forward to listening to more great systems and meeting up with a lot of new friends. I’ve learned more about car audio the last three months than I did over the previous 30 years. 

It has been a fun few months! I am really looking forward to competing a full year in 2020 and building my system up to a nationally competitive install. I plan to take two or three weeks off and head out west to make some shows in California and Arizona in 2020, primarily just for the experience and to meet some of the west coast folks. 

I highly recommend getting involved in MECA if you’re looking to inject fun and friendly competition into your hobby...it certainly has for me! Thanks to everyone that has given me guidance and assistance. I’m going to take a week off from tuning now...LOL!


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

So how did you do at Finals? What are your plans for the new season?

Semper Fi

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Didn’t make Finals as planned. I wouldn’t have been able to enter due to having not participate in a 4X event, even though I finished the year with 55 points (only competed 5 times). 

I was planning to just go and hang out with some of the great folks I met this year. I ended up going to the LSU game that weekend. I followed events closely online however. 

For next year, I’ll attend every competition within 300 miles, including the regional in College Station. I’m also considering a trip out west to compete in a Southern California show, just for the experience. I’ll also go to a couple of SQOLOGY events. 

This year was just for fun. Next year it’s going to be more serious. ? 

Semper Fi!


----------



## ImNew (May 11, 2018)

I just ordered another Rockford T400X4ad

I’m using this mid...Hertz Mille Legend 700.3

This midrange matches my component set perfectly.

It will look something like the below:

Rockford Fosgate T400X4ad
Channel 1/2 - Tweets (Hertz ML 28.3)
Channel 3/4 - Midranges (Hertz ML700.3)

Rockford Fosgate T400X4ad
Channel 1/2 - Midbass (Hertz ML 165.3)
Channel 3/4 - Rear Fill (Hertz MPX 165.3 PRO)

Rockford Fosgate T750X1bd
Channel 1 - Sub (Alpine R-Series 12”)

JL Audio FiX 82 (Summing)
JL Audio TwK D8 (DSP)

I’ll set one or two of the presets on the TwK that delete the rear-fill for when it isn’t needed. 

The 3” mids will go in the stock dash locations where the tweets are currently mounted. The tweets will be moved to the sail panels and the 6.5” woofers will remain in the doors. 

The new four-channel will be added to the new and improved amp rack. The system will again be professionally tuned. Each channel will have a little over 100 watts, which should be more than enough power to reach the speakers’ potential. 

Thoughts? Is there something that I haven’t thought of?[/QUOTE]



This is a great blueprint to work with for a fellow ram owner like myself with the results to show for it! I’ll probably minimize the equip but using a pac amp pro and using an amp with a built in dsp ex: jl vxi or similar. 

My question to you is have you had to make any changes to the trucks charging system or battery with your current/previous two amp setup? How about after you add the 3rd amp?

For clarity, I’m not suggesting that you should. I’m simply asking so that I can plan for what I may need to do for my own build. 

From a former Navy HM

Thank you for your time



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

@ImNew I’m running 4 amps (3 of them class AB) on stock Ram electrical with no issues. Photos show two different combinations, no issues with either.


----------



## ImNew (May 11, 2018)

TomT said:


> @ImNew I’m running 4 amps (3 of them class AB) on stock Ram electrical with no issues. Photos show two different combinations, no issues with either.




That’s good news. Thanks for the reply. I’ll def be reaching, when I get started, for any additional questions via forum messaging if that’s ok? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

ImNew said:


> TomT said:
> 
> 
> > @ImNew I’m running 4 amps (3 of them class AB) on stock Ram electrical with no issues. Photos show two different combinations, no issues with either.
> ...


I did the “big 3” and that’s all. There have been no issues. I ran a 1/0 under the cab and into the back to a distribution block. I play my music at or near concert level often, and have never once noticed an issue.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you have any pics of your engine bay Big3 and 1/0awg cable run to the rear of cab?


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Sorry for the late response. Football season distracted me from the site. I’ll take some pics tonight and post them. 

Update on the system...everything is operating flawlessly and thanks to a little more fine tuning, it sounds even better than it did a couple of months ago. I’m really looking forward to the upcoming MECA season. The truck should do very well.


----------



## ImNew (May 11, 2018)

Looking forward to the pics as well. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frequentflyer (Mar 3, 2020)

How do you like those RF T-series amps? Still doing well for you? They don't seem very widely used, at least here, but the people that do use them seem to rave about them. I just bought two ARC audio amps (XDi 1200.6 and an X2 1100.1). They've got a good rep here and while they are fairly compact, the RF's would be a perfect size for my install. I just wish they made a 6-chan that's the size of the T1000.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Frequentflyer said:


> How do you like those RF T-series amps? Still doing well for you? They don't seem very widely used, at least here, but the people that do use them seem to rave about them. I just bought two ARC audio amps (XDi 1200.6 and an X2 1100.1). They've got a good rep here and while they are fairly compact, the RF's would be a perfect size for my install. I just wish they made a 6-chan that's the size of the T1000.



Love them. Couldn’t be more pleased. No issues at all and they perform flawlessly.


----------

